# Sounds einfügen



## huj (23. Juni 2003)

Auf meiner homepage will ich einen Sound einfügen derr  im gleichen Verzeichnis wie die index Datei liegt. Hier der Quelltext:

<center>
<table>
<tr>
<td><embed src="at3.mp3" autostart=true hidden=true">
<noembed><bgsound="at3.mp3"></noembed>
</td>
</tr>
</table>

Weiß jemanden warum die Meldung kommt: Überfrüfen sie Pfand und Dateinamen? Obwohl ich den Song unter exakt dem Namen gespeichert hab?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Juni 2003)

Gib doch erstmal die Variablen in " an. 
Bsp. autostart="true" loop="true" hidden="true"

Wenn das nicht hilft, versuchs doch mal mit dem IE Code, weil der, den Du jetzt genommen hast, eigentlich für Netscape ausgerichtet ist.

<bgsound src="liedname.mp3" loop="infinite" hidden="true">


----------



## huj (23. Juni 2003)

Ich habs noch ma so probiert (funzt auch nich)

<center>
<table border="0" frame="box" bordercolor="#2266BB" height=80 width=80>
<tr>
        <td><font size="-2" face="Tahoma, Arial" color="#FFDF00">D&Auml; - Yoko Ono<br><br>

<EMBED SRC="at3.mp3" width=70 height=45 Hidden=false AUTOSTART=false border=4>
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>
<center>
<a href="http://www.bademeister.com">http://www.bademeister.com</a></center>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</center>


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Juni 2003)

In " hab ich doch gesagt 

<embed src="at3.mp3" autostart="true" hidden="false" width=70 height=45   border=4>

Wenn das nicht funktioniert, schau einfach bei 
SelfHTML rein, da steht alles genau beschrieben.


----------



## huj (23. Juni 2003)

Problem gelöst. Es lag an einem flschen Dateinamen (ich Dödel) anstatt at3.mp3 at3.mp3.mp3


----------

